# Nutro Dog Food



## LoveMyYuffie (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried it? Around where I live, we have a severe lack of good dog food. If we want good stuff, plan on driving an hour...

And that get's to be a pain in the rear. So, I went to our local farm store, and they had Nutro, Eukanuba, Iams, Purina One, Purina Pro Plan, and that's it.

So which are the best?


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

My 5 month old cockapoo (a bad word in this forum) is on Nutro Puppy All Natural dry food. We have started with a personal trainer and she recommended it. He was previously eating Buffalo Blue and loved that too.
He eats up the Nutro. He likes it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

After the recent dog food incident with the rat poisoning, I would stay away from products of Menu Foods, Nutro being one of them. Besides that, Nutro uses Menadione Sodium as its potassium source, and it has been known to cause cancer in laboratory animals. So I vote no on Nutro.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> After the recent dog food incident with the rat poisoning, I would stay away from products of Menu Foods, Nutro being one of them. Besides that, Nutro uses Menadione Sodium as its potassium source, and it has been known to cause cancer in laboratory animals. So I vote no on Nutro.


Just to clarify, it was just wet food, and only the chunks and gravy formulas. No dry food was affected as they are made in different plants. To add, pate formulas are made in a different plant as well. 

However with that being said if I fed Nutro, I probably wouldn't anymore just for their lack of quality control when they're supposed to be a small reputable company. On the otherhand out of all your choices LoveMyYuffie, Nutro would be your best and healthiest choice.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Out of those foods I'd say Nutro is the best choice...but have you looked online at all. If ordering online would be an option you can get most brands delivered...I recommend Natural Balance or Canidae. Also I've heard that if you order the large bag it's free shipping.


This is a good link, and this site sells Natural Balance, Canidae, Innova and countless other premium brands...and it's actually less than what I pay! 
http://www.epetpals.com/dog-food.htm


----------



## Mulligan (Mar 24, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Besides that, Nutro uses Menadione Sodium as its potassium source, and it has been known to cause cancer in laboratory animals. So I vote no on Nutro.


This is why I switched from Nutro to Timberwolf Organics. I believe they also have free shipping. Best of luck and it's great that you are trying to find the best food for your dog.


----------



## aubreyea (Mar 23, 2007)

We feed both nutro and blue buffalo 
Our dogs love both!


----------



## LoveMyYuffie (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! I ended up getting her Nutro Puppy Chow, and she LOVES it. She wolfs it down I am pretty happy with my choice.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

LoveMyYuffie said:


> Thanks guys! I ended up getting her Nutro Puppy Chow, and she LOVES it. She wolfs it down I am pretty happy with my choice.


Because the dog loves it and wolfs it down, that doesn't make it a good food.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

LoveMyYuffie said:


> Thanks guys! I ended up getting her Nutro Puppy Chow, and she LOVES it. She wolfs it down I am pretty happy with my choice.


There is no such thing as Nutro Puppy Chow. Did you get Purina Puppy Chow?


----------



## LoveMyYuffie (Mar 27, 2007)

Captbob said:


> Because the dog loves it and wolfs it down, that doesn't make it a good food.



I never said it did.

No, it is Nutro Max Puppy Formula. 

Sorry, people around here call puppy food puppy chow, whether it is or not. My bad.

ETA: It is NOT Nutro Max Puppy Formula.. It's Nutro Max Puppy for all breeds and sizes


----------

